# Took a Coastie Fishing!



## Rick Larson (Dec 4, 2012)

Video evidence:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNnV-Pxdrmw"]Fishing with a Coastie you&#39;ll be Double Triple Safe! - YouTube[/ame]


----------

